# Angeln in den Masuren



## Ripfish (14. Januar 2003)

Hallo Community!

Wir (zwei Angelfreunde und ich) planen einen einwöchigen Angeltrip in polnischen Masuren. Die Meinungen über dieses Gebiet sind unterschiedlicher Natur.
Die einen meinen es ist das Angler-Eldorado. Andere wiederum sagen, daß in den letzten 10 Jahren ein wahrer Raubbau an den Fischbeständen stattfand und die Seen nahezu ohne Fisch sind.

Wir stellen uns vor, dort direkt am Gewässer zu Zelten oder ein Ferienhaus zu mieten, um vom Ufer aus auf Karpfen, Hecht und Zander zu fischen. Natürlich Tag und Nacht.

Hat jemand von Euch denn schon Erfahrungen in den Masuren gemacht? 

Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Gruß, Ripfish


----------



## fisherstom (14. Januar 2003)

*Masuren ist  toll*

Wir waren September 2003 in den Masuren am Dargin See es war echt toll, wenn  ihr die Bilder sehen wollt einfach auf meine HP. <p>
<a href=&quot;http://thomas.mesch.bei.t-online.de&quot;><img src=&quot;http://thomas.mesch.bei.t-online.de/button/angel_kite.gif&quot;></a><p>
Wir hatten echt tolles Wetter und konnten sogar schwimmen gehen. Das Problem ist dort ein Motorboot zumieten, aber wir hatten Glück und haben einen Bootsvermieter gefunden.


----------



## fisherstom (14. Januar 2003)

Wir waren September 2003 in den Masuren am Dargin See es war echt toll, wenn  ihr die Bilder sehen wollt einfach auf meine HP. <p>
<a href=&quot;http://thomas.mesch.bei.t-online.de&quot;>
<img src=&quot;http://thomas.mesch.bei.t-online.de/button/angel_kite.gif&quot;></a><p>
Wir hatten echt tolles Wetter und konnten sogar schwimmen gehen. Das Problem ist dort ein Motorboot zumieten, aber wir hatten Glück und haben einen Bootsvermieter gefunden.


----------



## angeltreff (14. Januar 2003)

Hier Dein Link, hat wohl nicht geklappt:

http://thomas.mesch.bei.t-online.de 

schöne Bilder übrigens   









 #h   #h   #h


----------

